# Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung



## laverda (13. Oktober 2009)

Dies ist eine Fortsezung aus dem Schusskopf-Fred. 
Wer zu diesem Thema Fragen und Anmerkungen hat, setze dies bitte hier rein. 

Ausgangssituation: 
Ich berechne Rutenkennwerte und diese sind erheblich präziser als jede Klassenempfehlung, die auf der Rute steht. 
Zudem hat sich erwiesen, dass die Werte so genau sind, dass ich Fliegenrutenblanks zurechtschneiden kann, um Wurf- und Schussgewicht gezielt zu ändern. 
Aus einem knapp "5er" Blank habe ich eine Rute gebaut, die mit 17,5gr Schussgewicht hervorragend arbeitet und somit im Bereich hoher "6er" (DT-Schnur) bis "7er" (WF mit max 12m Keule) liegt. 
Anmerkung vieler Flifis: 
Ich muss die Rute eh abstimmen, genauere Werte zum Wurfgewicht/Schussgewicht sind überflüssig, derzeitige Klassenempfehlung reicht aus.


----------



## Maifliege (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Scierra gibt zumindest bei der ferrox serie exakte Grammangaben an. Die passen sehr genau.

TL
Maifliege


----------



## laverda (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hi Maifliege, vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis
Genau darauf will ich eigentlich hinaus, DASS es nämlich möglich ist, diese Angabe überhaupt zu machen und dass jede Rute einen "Schussgewichts"-Bereich hat, in dem die richtig arbeitet. 

Hier einfach mal ein ganz dickes Lob an Scierra, die sich offensichtlich absolut wohltuend von dem Rest der Fliegenrutenhersteller abheben. Wenn sich dies als "Kaufargument" durchsetzen würde, ziehen die anderen nach!!!

Die Hersteller ALLER Ruten haben nämlich diese Daten, die sich sehr einfach aus den konstruktiv notwendigen Kennlinien und Auslegungsdaten ablesen lassen. Ich mache nichts anderes, als durch Messung und Berechnung diese Kennlinien am fertigen Produkt zu ermitteln und daraus Ruten- und Aktions-typische Werte zu berechnen. Als Referenzpunkte für diese Messungen und Berechnungen haben sich aufgrund der Kennlinienverläufe von Fliegenruten die Auslenkungswinkel 3,75° und 15° (Referenzpunkte von L. Reim, Speedmessung, Matschewski, Powerfaktor-Ermittlung) als typisch für den Zusammenhang Schussgewicht und Aktion erwiesen. 

Es müsste sich nur endlich durchsetzen, von diesen viel zu ungenauen "Klassenangaben" wegzukommen, bzw. den Schuss-/Wurf- Gewichtsbereich wenigstens zusätzlich in Gramm zu nennen. Solange sich dies noch nicht durchgesetzt hat, bleibt eben nichts anderes übrig, als entweder einen ganzen Rutenwald probezuwerfen oder durch Messung die Auswahl stark einzugrenzen. 

Mir ist doch eindeutig mehr damit geholfen, z.B. die Angabe 13gr auf der Rute zu finden als #5/6. Der gesamte Bereich 5/6 erstreckt sich nämlich von einer 5er Schnur mit 9m Keule bis zur 6er DT. Bezogen auf etwa 15m ausgebrachte Schnur beim Werfen sind dies zwischen 12 und 17,5gr. Toleranzen erhöhen diesen Wertebereich noch um einiges. 
Eine #5/6 stimmt entsprechend ebenso für eine Rute mit 16gr. 

Meine 17,5gr Rute könnte man entsprechend sogar als 6/8er bezeichnen. 
Wieviele Schnüre lässt mich denn mein Tackle-Höker des Vertrauens auspacken und probewerfen, wenn ich genau diese Rute kaufen möchte?????
Ich war auf alle Fälle ziemlich überrascht, wie toll die mit einer 8er mit kurzer Keule zusammenpasst, wobei die als 8er eigentlich etwas zu leicht für diese Klasse ist. 

Tl


----------



## Bungo (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Ich hab jetzt mal ne Frae an dich bezüglich der Messung.

Anfangs war ich begeistert davon, mittlerweile halte ich so gut wie gar nichts mehr davon.

Die Belastung die mit Hilfe eines oder mehrerer Gewichte ermittlet wird hängt in den Aufbauten die ich gesehen habe nur am Spitzenring. Hier wird also ein völlig falscher Ansatz verfolgt.
Die Verteilung erfolgt beim Wurf auf alle Ringe.
Also bekommen wir doch ein völlig falsches Ergebnis, oder?

Außerdem steckt der eine die Rute bis zum Anschlag, manche stecken sie kaum (das hab ich auch schon gesehen)
Dazu kommen noch minimale Fertigungstoleranzen.
Wenn ein Gewicht hängt, wirkt es ja gleichmäßig. Du wirst aber nie komplett gleichmäßig beschleunigen können.

=> Selbst wenn wir dann eine 13g Rute mit einer anderen 13g Rute vergleichen können sie sich mit der gleichen Schnur anders verhalten, deshalb wird man auch hier nicht 100% sicher sein können.

Ich habe schon mehrere Listen gesehen da kam bei den Eigenmessungen z.B. Klasse 7 raus, der Hersteller gab Klasse 5 an.
Denkst du hier liegt idr ein Messfehler vor, oder die Hersteller machen falsche Angaben?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## laverda (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hi Bungo, 
selbstverständlich hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben, was die Aktion einer Rute angeht. Deshalb ermitteln alle Methoden neben dem geeigneten Schussgewicht auch die Aktion der Rute. 
Klar ist auch, dass Wurfstile und benötigte Wurfweiten eine individuelle (Fein)Abstimmung notwendig machen. Das ist aber bei allen anderen Angelmethoden exakt das gleiche. Ich kenne Leute, die mit einer 80gr Spinne gerne mit 15-20gr Kunstködern angeln. Trotzdem sind die technischen Daten eindeutig und es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass auf einer 20gr Spinne 100gr Wurfgewicht angegeben werden. Ergo: Ich kann verschieden Ruten mit 80gr WG aussuchen und die mit der von mir persönlich bevorzugten Aktion aussuchen. Da wir leider keine definierten Testbedingungen im Bereich Angelruten haben, muss ich stets damit rechnen, dass es Abweichungen gibt. 
Beim Fliegenfischen ist die Sensibilität auf Gewichtsunterschiede sehr hoch, also ist der geeignete "Wurfgewichtsbereich" sehr eng. Zusätzlich ist der Vorteil beim Spinnfischen, dass das Gewicht als Punktmasse betrachtet werden kann, während beim Fliegenangeln die Dimension Länge und Gewichtsverteilung hinzukommt. 
Soweit zu den Gemeinsamkeiten und Unterschieden bezüglich des Wurfgewichtes. 

Jetzt zur Rute: Es gibt vollkommen unabhängig von allen anderen Gegebenheiten präzise physikalische Zusammenhänge bei Angelruten allgemein. 
Zu jeder Belastung gehört eine Auslenkung der Rute. 
Der Messpunkt Spitze wird gewählt, weil dies der Endpunkt der Rute ist und damit der Punkt, an dem die Wurfenergie auf die Schnur übertragen wird. Ausschließlich die Bewegung des Endpunktes vollzieht den geführten Bewegungsablauf, die Schnur folgt dem Bahnpunkt der Rutenspitze. 
Alles unterhalb dieses Punktes bis zur Wurfhand unterliegt den physikalisch/technischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten der Rute: Die Wurfhand vollzieht eine Bahn- und Drehbewegung die über die mechnischen und dynamischen Eigenschaften der Rute in Richtung-, Beschleunigung und Geschwindigkeit der belasteten Rutenspitze umgesetzt wird. 
Diese Eigenschaften sind nicht veränderbar, solange ich nicht die Rute mit ihren Bauteilen und deren Anordnung ändere. Egal was ich damit anstelle, immer wird die Spitze die Richtung, Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung vollziehen, die dem Rutenverhältnis von eingeleiteter Kraft und Richtung zu Belastung und Belastungsrichtung der Spitze entspricht. 

Bei allem Individualismus kann man durchaus feste Beziehungen zwischen Schnurbelastung beim Wurf und den feststehenden Rutenkennwerten definieren. Immer braucht die Schnur eine Geschwinkdigkeit nach Richtung und Betrag (im Zusammenhang mit der Schnurmasse also kinetische Energie), um  das Schnurende auf eine bestimmte Weite zu befördern. 
Um dies zu erreichen, ist  beim Fliegenfischen insbesondere der Verlauf dieser Ernergieübertragung von Bedeutung, schließlich beschleunigen wir im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Angelmethoden ein sich bewegendes Gewicht, das zudem eine Längenausdehnung hat und keine Punktmasse ist.  

Rutenanalysen und hundertfache Messungen haben bestätigt, dass eine Masse, die die Rutenspitze um 3,75° oder auch 1/15 der Rutenlänge auslenkt, dem Schnurgewicht entspricht,  das bei normaler Wurftechnik genau im Arbeitsbereich der Rute liegt. Ein weiterer Wert, der direkt aus der Dynamik der Rute ermittelt wird, ist die Eigenfrequenz der belasteten Rute zwischen 71 und 72 pro minute. 
Deine Anmerkung, dass die Rute auch in den Ringen belastet wird und dies bei der Messung unberücksichtigt bleibt, ist durchaus nachvollziehbar, aber die Ringe sind ein fester Einflussgaktor der bei den Analysen mit dem Bauteil Rute bereits berücksichtigt ist. Bei Vermessungen von Blanks muss dies selbstverständlich einkalkuliert werden, da Ringe das Bauteil Blank konstruktiv verändern. 
Zu den 100%: 
Die sind absolut illusorisch, ich bin Ingenieur genug um zu wissen, dass ALLE Angaben stets nur mit Toleranzen etwas taugen. Zur Zeit beziehen sich die Schnurklassenangaben bei Ruten aber auf etwas, dessen Definition sich seinerseits bereits außerhalb der Tauglichkeitsgrenzen befindet. Bezüglich des geeigneten Arbeitsbereiches von Schnurlängen liegen die Abweichungen innerhalb einer "Klasse" bereits bei über 30%. dazu kommen dann nochmals Toleranzüberschreitungen. 
Ein System kann immer nur so genau sein, wie die maximale Toleranz seiner Einzelteile!!!!
 Zu deiner Anmerkung, dass Messergebnisse bezüglich der Klassenbestimmungen weit voneinander abweichen: 
Absolute Zustimmung, vollkommen inakzeptabel, genau deshalb lehne ich Klassenzuordnungen ab und spreche von der kontinuierlichen Größe "Gramm". 
ABER: 
Jede der Messmethoden macht ganz transparent deutlich, WIE diese Bestimmung zustande kommt und WELCHE Bezugsgrößen einfließen. Das kenne ich von KEINEM Rutenhersteller, deren "Werte" bleiben stets verschleiert. 
Eine Angabe von MESSERGEBNISSEN taugt NICHTS ohne Angabe der Ermittlungsbedingungen und Bezugsgrößen. 
Sowohl beim Powerfaktor von Matschewski als auch bei Reim und mir ist ganz deutlich, dass das Auslenkungsgewicht in Gramm!!! dem geeigneten Schussgewichtsbereich entspricht (Messbedingungen und Bezugsgrößen sind klar definiert)
Wenn also jemand andere Schnurlängen für seinen Arbeitsbereich braucht, kann er das Schnurgewicht entsprechend anpassen. Wenn jemand tendenziell lieber leichtere Schnüre fischt, hat er einen klaren Bezugspunkt jeder Rute!!!! Es geht eindeutig nur um Kenndaten, die technisch/physikalisch stimmen und an denen man sich für seine eigene Abstimmung VERLÄSSLICH orientieren kann. 
Der Rute ist das nämlich egal, wie lang die Schnur ist und welche Schnurklasse auf der Verpackung steht, der Betrag der physikalischen Einheit "Masse (gr)" muss stimmen. 

P.S. Miss doch einfach mal selbst: Leg mal die Länge Schnur auf eine Waage, die du anständig in der Luft halten kannst und mit der du ordentlich schießen lassen kannst und dann hängst du ein Gewicht dieses Betrags mal an die waagerecht ausgerichtete Rute, miss die Auslenkung und lass die belastete Spitze frei auf und abschwingen und ermittel die Schwingungen pro Minute. 
Ich kenne das Ergebnis bereits. 
(Hoffentlich bist du kein ZU guter Werfer, dann könnte ich einen "Tick"daneben liegen, aber wie gesagt, kein Wert ohne Toleranz ;-)))

Zitat deiner Beiträge, das hier sehr gut passt: 
*Es gibt keine Zauberstöcke, nur Zauberer!*
_Matthias Meyer_

TL


----------



## torstenhtr (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hi Laverda,

Jedoch ist das Wurfgewicht nicht konstant. Z.B. wenn ich im Nahbereich mit einer DT werfe befindet sich wesentlich weniger Schnur ausserhalb des Spitzenrings als wenn ich mit der gleichen Schnur über 30m werfe und dazu mehr als 22m in der Luft halte.
Eine Fliegenrute ist ein Kompromiss, denn beides sollte funktionieren. Deswegen halte ich persöhnlich nicht so viel von Gramm-Angaben für Schussköpfe - auch weil selbst diese vom Werfer abhängen.

IMHO sinnvoller ist es, einfach eine abstrakte Zahl für die Rute an sich anzugeben - wie z.B. die ERN. Wenn man weiss, mit welchen Schnüren man gut zurecht kommt, kann man diese Zahl auch zur Bestimmung des Schusskopfgewichtes verwenden (sehr einfach, für mich AFTMA = ERN+1).



> Rutenanalysen und hundertfache Messungen haben bestätigt, dass eine Masse, die die Rutenspitze um 3,75° oder auch 1/15 der Rutenlänge auslenkt, dem Schnurgewicht entspricht, das bei normaler Wurftechnik genau im Arbeitsbereich der Rute liegt.


Hier fehlt mir der Beweis. Zwar haben Matschewsky & Reim kurz beschrieben wie sie diesen Wert gefunden haben (Videoanalyse) - jedoch nicht wie der Zusammenhang zur Schnurklasse aufgestellt wurde. Dr. Hanneman bzw. Prof. Hoffmann verwendeten eine statistische Analyse.
Die Abbildungsfunktionen von Hanneman (CC-Methode) und Hoffman scheinen im Gegensatz zur 15°-Methode nichtlinear zu sein. Man müsste einmal die Resultate vergleichen. Prinzipiell sind alle diese Verfahren ähnlich.



> Absolute Zustimmung, vollkommen inakzeptabel, genau deshalb lehne ich Klassenzuordnungen ab und spreche von der kontinuierlichen Größe "Gramm".


Wenn, dann wäre eine vom Schnurgewicht unabhängige Größe sinnvoll - wie die Federkonstante [N/m]. Ein Nachteil ist nur, das die Federkonstante für Fliegenruten eine nichtkonstante und nichtlineare Funktion ist und somit z.B. die Federenergie über dem allgemeinen Ansatz berechnet werden muss, wie du auch geschrieben hast.
Ich denke aber, für den der kein Ingenieur ist, könnte eine Kennziffer verständlicher sein.



> Miss doch einfach mal selbst: Leg mal die Länge Schnur auf eine Waage, die du anständig in der Luft halten kannst und mit der du ordentlich schießen lassen kannst und dann hängst du ein Gewicht dieses Betrags mal an die waagerecht ausgerichtete Rute, miss die Auslenkung und lass die belastete Spitze frei auf und abschwingen und ermittel die Schwingungen pro Minute.


Hmm, das sind ungefähr 25m bei mir - ich denke das dürfte schon abweichen.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## laverda (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hi Torsten: 
AFTMA oder wie auch immer diese Klassen heißen mögen, setzen doch fest, welche Masse (Gewicht) die ersten 9,14m Schnur haben sollen und dazu noch Toleranzen. Dies bedeutet, dass meine vor dem Schuss mit durchschnittlich z.B. 15m Schnur belastete Rute bei einer Schnurklasse 7, die innerhalb der Toleranz liegt, je nach Bauart irgendetwas zwischen 16gr und 21gr durch die Luft wedelt! Sorry, das ist in meinen Augen nicht akzeptabel, das sind Welten was die Aktion der Rute betrifft. (zumindest für mich und viele andere "Amateure")
Beim Schusskopf, der von der Länge her im Bereich der definierten Klassenlänge von 9,14 m liegt, hast du vollkommen recht. Das liegt aber nicht am tollen Klassensystem sondern an der Nähe zur Definitionslänge und -Gewicht.
Auch wenn ich auf kurze Distanz fische, kann ich selbstverständlich eine schwerere Schnur verwenden es kommt schließlich auf das Schussgewicht an und nicht auf die Länge des Gewichtes (auch die Länge spielt eine Rolle, es geht aber zunächst mal um durchschnittliche "Wurfkünste")!
Wenn du sagst, dass du 25m Schnur in der Luft hältst und die dann noch schießen lässt (Hut ab, ich kann das lange nicht), dann ist das 
1. die Wurfkunst eines Könners
2. liegt das Schnurgewicht ab dem ein Schuss auch bei dir gut funktioniert, garantiert sehr nah am 3,75° Auslenkungsgewicht. 
3. ist das eine Rute, die einen sehr harmonischen Verlauf der Federkennzahl über die Biegeauslenkung der Rute hat. 
4. eine optimal zur Aktion der Rute passende Massenverteilung der Schnur. 

DIESE Abstimmung kann ich aus der Entfernung nicht in allgemeine Werte fassen, die ist vom Profi auf seine Wurftechnik zugeschnitten. (Trotzdem würde ich dieses Rütchen gerne mal vermessen)

Nur: Du bringst hier den Ferrari im professionellen Sporttrimm und Fahrer mit Rennerfahrung, während FLYRAN dem Durchschnittsfahrer  berechnet, dass der 3t-Truck mit 25KW untermotorisiert und der Kleinwagen die 350 KW vielleicht nicht sehr komfortabel auf die Strasse bringt.  (Vergleiche hinken)

Wenn du den nicht linearen Verlauf der Federkonstante einer Fliegenrute mal ansiehst, wirst du feststellen, dass bei 3,75° Auslenkungsbelastung der harmonisch ansteigende Verlauf der Ferderkennlinie erst beginnt. Darunter überlagern sich einige Effekte, in diesem Bereich reichen kleinste Masseabweichungen um zu erheblich veränderten Frequenzwerten zu kommen. 

Wenn du Klassenbefürworter bist,  sei es dir persönlich überlassen. 
An der Tatsache, dass der Zusammenhang beim Wurf eine Wechselwirkung zwischen Fderkennzahl und Schnurmasse über die Beschleunigung ist, kommt man nicht vorbei und warum dann dieser Klassenfirlefanz der alles nur ungenauer machen MUSS. Die Toleranz des Wurfgewichtes kann ich direkt auf die Rute schreiben. Passendes Schnurgewicht für meine Wurflänge und gut ist. 
Heut steh ich da und weiß nur, dass z.B. 7 draufsteht. Was für eine? Eher eine knappe 7er oder eine, die fast schon eine 8er ist? Und was bitteschön ist eine 5/6er?? Meint der Hersteller man könne ALLE 5er und 6er Schnüre werfen?? oder ist die geeignete Schnur eine schwere 5er bzw leichte 6er??  Ich hatte ne 6er in der Hand, die eine 20gr-Auslenkung hatte!!!!
Dazu gibt es noch Lücken zwischen den Klassen.

Warum nicht: 16,5 -19gr. ERGO=> 7er Schnur mit 12m Keule muss im Normalfall gut hinhauen. Schnüre lassen sich auch sehr viel einfacher wiegen als das Wurfgewicht der Rute zu ermitteln. 

Die CC-Methode, die ich bei der Entwicklung von FLYRAN mit einbezogen habe, hat M.E. einige Nachteile: 
Die Rutenaktion bleibt fast unberücksichtigt. Bei einer Auslenkung von 1/3 der Rutenlänge wirkt fast ausschließlich das Rückgrat der Rute.
Es wird für die Bestimmung des Wurfgewichtes (ERN) ausschließlich 1 Punkt der Auslenkung betrachtet. Richtig ist, dass die Rute aber keinen Kennpunkt sondern Kennlinie hat, wie du auch erwähntest. 
Möglicherweise ergibt sich der 2. Punkt durch die Tatsache, dass 0 Belastung 0cm Auslenkung entspricht. 2 Punkte ergeben eindeutig die Lage und die Werte einer Gerade. 
Die Rutenkennlinie ist aber eine Kurve und die muss zwingend durch mindestens 3 Punkte berechnet werden. Im Bereich von 0 über 3,75° bis 15° kann man diese Kurve mit hinreichender Genauigkeit durch eine quadratische Gleichung approximieren. Aufgrund der sehr stark zunehmenden Progression bei weiterer Auslenkung von Ruten mit ausgeprägtem Rückgrat ist dies bis 1/3-Auslenkung zu hoch.

Du schlägst für die Aktionseinschätzung die Messung des Spitzenwinkels vor. Soweit so gut und schlüssig. Ich fand es aber sehr umständlich, mit Winkelmesser, Wasserwaage und schwankender Rutenspitze zu versuchen eine Winkelgenauigkeit auf 1° genau zu ermitteln. 

Jetzt aber ein ganz dickes LOB: Die Frequenzanalyse (Vergleich von Messwerten und berechneten Werten) in FLYRAN ist hier abgekupfert. Gemessen wird zwar bei anderen Werten und um andere Ergebnisse zu ermitteln, aber den Hinweis auf Eigenfrequenzen zur Rutenbestimmung habe ich von dir. Der technisch/physikalische Hintergrund ist mir allerdings seit Studienzeiten und Erfahrungen bei der Auslegung anderer Bauteile hinlänglich bekannt, nur hatte ich den hier ursprünglich nicht bedacht. 

Vielleicht treffen wir uns irgendwann irgendwo mal und können ausgiebig fachsimpeln, denn widersprüchlich sind unsere Auswerte- und Messmethoden absolut nicht. 

TL


----------



## torstenhtr (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hallo Laverda,



> Auch wenn ich auf kurze Distanz fische, kann ich selbstverständlich eine schwerere Schnur verwenden



Man kann schon, in der Regel wechselt man aber nicht ständig die Schnur sondern fischt eine bestimmte Schnurklasse auf unterschiedlichen Distanzen und somit unterschiedliches Schnurgewicht. Auch passt man den Wurfwinkel der Schnurmasse / Beschleunigung der Schnur an. 

Schussköpfe sind schon ziemlich speziell, und nur eine Minderheit der Fliegenfischer verwendet sie überhaupt. Hier macht eine Angabe des Gewichtes schon Sinn, aber auch das hängt vom Werfer ab. Im ACA-Castingsport (USA) werden z.B. 18g (sinkende) Schussköpfe auf extrem steifen Ruten geworfen, mit ERN > 15 g. Die Wurfdistanzen sind entsprechend groß, der Rekord liegt oberhalb von 55m.  



> 2. liegt das Schnurgewicht ab dem ein Schuss auch bei dir gut funktioniert, garantiert sehr nah am 3,75° Auslenkungsgewicht.



Ich denke der Winkel dürfte deutlich größer sein, werde ich messen. Die ERN beträgt 5,9 - also noch eine durchschnittliche Rute für eine 5er Schnur.  Das ist aber auch schon der Grenzbereich.



> 3. ist das eine Rute, die einen sehr harmonischen Verlauf der Federkennzahl über die Biegeauslenkung der Rute hat.



Muss nicht unbedingt sein, auch mit einer eher unharmoischen Rute kann man sehr weit werfen. Von Vorteil ist nat. eine hohe Federkonstante.



> Die CC-Methode, die ich bei der Entwicklung von FLYRAN mit einbezogen habe, hat M.E. einige Nachteile:
> Bei einer Auslenkung von 1/3 der Rutenlänge wirkt fast ausschließlich das Rückgrat der Rute.
> Die Rutenaktion bleibt fast unberücksichtigt.



Die Rutenaktion wird durch den Aktionswinkel ausgedrückt. Ich war auch zuerst skeptisch; jedoch funktioniert das in der Praxis sehr gut. Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren die Resultate der Messverfahren für einige meiner Ruten verglichen und die Vorhersage für eine bestimmte Schnurklasse war recht ähnlich. Man müsste evtl. hohe Schnurklassen vergleichen, die ERN beinhaltet einen nichtlineare Korrektur. 

Zur detaillierteren Analyse gibt es bei der CC-Methode den sog. BIG-Graph (Bending Index Graph) - dabei wird die ERN und der AW in 30 cm (1 ft.) Intervallen gemessen. Die Aussagekraft dieses Verfahrens würde ich noch höher bewerten als die Analyse der Federkonstante.



> Du schlägst für die Aktionseinschätzung die Messung des Spitzenwinkels vor. Soweit so gut und schlüssig. Ich fand es aber sehr umständlich, mit Winkelmesser, Wasserwaage und schwankender Rutenspitze zu versuchen eine Winkelgenauigkeit auf 1° genau zu ermitteln.



Ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, sondern Inhalt der originalen Methode. Der Winkelmesser zentriert sich mit einem Gewicht selbst, was man braucht ist nur noch eine Aufhängung. Mit etwas Übung kann man schon recht genau messen. 
Ich hab mir überlegt, das Gewicht einfach durch 2 Münzen zu ersetzen (und im Ausdruck etsprechende Ausparungen setzen) - muss ich demnächst einmal ausprobieren.
Auch für die anderen Messverfahren musst du exakt arbeiten und die Rute z.B. mit einem Lot ausrichten. 
Wenn man eine feste Messplattform aufbaut, braucht man das aber nur 1x zu machen.



> Jetzt aber ein ganz dickes LOB: Die Frequenzanalyse (Vergleich von Messwerten und berechneten Werten) in FLYRAN ist hier abgekupfert.



Naja, die Frequenzanalyse sehe ich momentan eher als Schwachpunkt, sie hat sich in der Praxis nicht bewährt (eher optional). Besser ist eine Angabe des Trägheitsmomentes, das kann man über die Masse der Rutensektionen und ihrer Schwerpunkte bestimmen. Das muss ich in meinem Artikel mal ergänzen.



> Die Rutenkennlinie ist aber eine Kurve und die muss zwingend durch mindestens 3 Punkte berechnet werden. Im Bereich von 0 über 3,75° bis 15° kann man diese Kurve mit hinreichender Genauigkeit durch eine quadratische Gleichung approximieren.



Eigentlich sind mehr als 3 Stützstellen sinnvoll, um z.B. die Methode der kleinsten Quadrate zur Kurvenanpassung an ein Polynom zu verwenden (wegen Messfehler usw.). 
Klar, ein solches Verfahren funktioniert ebenso - aber wozu das Rad ständig neu erfinden, wenn schon etwas etabliert ist.
Ist auch nicht unbedingt neu, da schon etliche den Verlauf der Federkonstante untersucht haben.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## laverda (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hi Torsten
Ich versuche es kurz:
_Ich denke der Winkel dürfte deutlich größer sein, werde ich messen. Die ERN beträgt 5,9 - also noch eine durchschnittliche Rute für eine 5er Schnur.  Das ist aber auch schon der Grenzbereich._
Bitte beachte das "AB DEM........funktioniert", 

_Muss nicht unbedingt sein, auch mit einer eher unharmoischen Rute kann man sehr weit werfen. Von Vorteil ist nat. eine hohe Federkonstante._

Damit meinte ich eine "dem steigenden Schnurgewicht entsprechende Federkennlinie" und der Wert bei hohen Schnurgewichten MUSS eben entsprechend hoch sein.

_........und die Vorhersage für eine bestimmte Schnurklasse war recht ähnlich. Man müsste evtl. hohe Schnurklassen vergleichen, die ERN beinhaltet einen nichtlineare Korrektur. _

Schnurklasse und recht ähnlich ist sehr vage ausgedrückt, zumal eine Schnurklasse verschiedene Bauarten und zusätzlich noch  Toleranzen aufweist. So sagst du ja selbst, dass du mit einer 5,9er Rute (für mich klar Klasse 6) und 5er Schnur (mit jeder 5er?) mit einer High-End Rute 25m Schnur in der Luft hältst. Also die Spezial-Abstimmung eines Profis. Ich beschreibe und berechne lediglich ein PASSENDES Wurfgewicht, mit dem man garantiert nicht verkehrt liegt. (Warum immer nur diese Einzelbeispiele von Extremfällen, wenn es um Grundsätzliches geht?) 

Die Zusammenhänge zwischen Wurfgewicht und Rutenaktion sind beim Fliegenfischen etwas sensibler als bei anderen Angelmethoden, aber jede Rute hat diesen Wurfgewichtsbereich. Ein geeignetes Schnurgewicht für normale Wurfkünste und normale Wurftechnik wird mit der sehr einfach durchzuführenden Messung ermittelt und komfortabel mit zusätzlichen Aktionswerten angegeben. Dies und nichts anderes ergibt die Rutenbestimmung mit FLYRAN. 
Kein Winkelmesser, keine Korrekturfaktoren, keine Papiertabellen. 

_Zur detaillierteren Analyse gibt es bei der CC-Methode den sog. BIG-Graph (Bending Index Graph) - dabei wird die ERN und der AW in 30 cm (1 ft.) Intervallen gemessen. Die Aussagekraft dieses Verfahrens würde ich noch höher bewerten als die Analyse der Federkonstante._

Wenn ich mehr Messpunkte habe wird das natürlich genauer, aber man sollte bei 2 Messpunkten bleiben. Nochmal: Das ganze soll alltagstauglich bleiben!!!

_Ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, sondern Inhalt der originalen Methode. Der Winkelmesser zentriert sich mit einem Gewicht selbst, was man braucht ist nur noch eine Aufhängung. Mit etwas Übung kann man schon recht genau messen. 
Ich hab mir überlegt, das Gewicht einfach durch 2 Münzen zu ersetzen (und im Ausdruck etsprechende Ausparungen setzen) - muss ich demnächst einmal ausprobieren.
Auch für die anderen Messverfahren musst du exakt arbeiten und die Rute z.B. mit einem Lot ausrichten. 
Wenn man eine feste Messplattform aufbaut, braucht man das aber nur 1x zu machen. _

Also die Ausrichtung der Rutenspitze auf Handteilhöhe funktioniert mit einer kleinen  Schraubzwinge (Schutzbacken für Rute und Tisch!!!) am Esstisch bereits recht anständig. 

_Naja, die Frequenzanalyse sehe ich momentan eher als Schwachpunkt, sie hat sich in der Praxis nicht bewährt (eher optional). Besser ist eine Angabe des Trägheitsmomentes, das kann man über die Masse der Rutensektionen und ihrer Schwerpunkte bestimmen. Das muss ich in meinem Artikel mal ergänzen._

Die Frequenzmessung bei "ERN-Gewicht" liegt klar in einem Bereich sehr hoher Änderung bei geringem Betrag der Federkennlinie, daher gibt es hier bei sehr kleinen Ungenauigkeiten große Abweichungen im Frequenzwert. Bei 3,75° ist das sehr genau und die Messung unproblematisch. Vom physikalisch-technischen Gesichtspunkt gibt die Messung der Eingenfrequenz sehr viel her. 
Ich bezweifele ganz stark, dass sich Größen wie Trägheitsmoment eher etablieren lassen als die sehr einfache Frequenzmessung. 

_Eigentlich sind mehr als 3 Stützstellen sinnvoll, um z.B. die Methode der kleinsten Quadrate zur Kurvenanpassung an ein Polynom zu verwenden (wegen Messfehler usw.). _
Bei 2 Wertepaaren und einer Nebenbedingung ist die quadratische Gleichung mathematisch eindeutig. 

_Klar, ein solches Verfahren funktioniert ebenso - aber wozu das Rad ständig neu erfinden, wenn schon etwas etabliert ist.
Ist auch nicht unbedingt neu, da schon etliche den Verlauf der Federkonstante untersucht haben._

Natürlich ist das nicht neu, ich habe nur den Auswerteprozess in EXCEL übertragen und aus vorhandenen Messwerten zusätzliche Werte auf Grundlage physikalischer Abhängigkeiten berechnet. 
Die CC-Methode hat für mich aufgrund der ihr zugrunde liegenden nicht physikalischen Kennwerte und fehlender Berechnungsmöglichkeiten zueinander  (ERN, Schnurklasse, Aktionswinkel) den Nachteil, dass die exakten Formeln zur Berechnung zumindest für mich nicht ermittelbar sind. 
Übrigens korreliert die Steigung der Kennlinie im Endpunkt mit dem Aktionswinkel. Ich werde das bei den weiteren Analysen mal im Auge halten, ggf. ist dieser Wert dann auch noch mit FLYRAN ermittelbar. 
Kernstück ist und bleibt daher für mich die Auslenkungsmessung und Auswertung der Rutenkennlinien (Kraft/Auslenkung). Dies ist der Auslegungsvorgang technischer Bauteile, sprich Stand der Technik und warum sollte ich für das Bauteil Rute von den allgemein anerkannten Regeln der Technik abweichen? 
Als Konstrukteur würde ich mich sogar persönlich haftbar machen, wenn ich davon abweiche!!!!
Und was eigentlich das Wichtigste ist: Ergebnisse als das berechnen was sie sind: 
Kennwerte in den korrekten Einheiten und auf Grundlage tatsächlicher physikalischer Zusammenhänge. 
Länge=m, Masse=kg, Kraft=Newton, Energie=Joule, Zeit=Sekunde
Ich bin mir sicher, dass jedem Anfänger die Begriffe Wurf- und Schnurgewicht geläufiger und weitaus plausibler sind als 5,9er Rute mit 5er Schnur. 

Wurfgewicht und -bereich entspricht Masse in gr und nicht Klasse Nr XY mit tolerierten 30%igen Abweichungen. 

TL 

P.S.: Ich habe mir gerade eine elektronische Wasserwaage mit Winkelmesser besorgt. Die nächsten 2 Blanks stehen bereit. Ich bin echt mal auf die tatsächliche Korrelation zwischen Kennliniensteigung und Aktionswinkel gespannt.


----------



## torstenhtr (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hallo,

Nochmal zu Punkt 2:


> 2. liegt das Schnurgewicht ab dem ein Schuss auch bei dir gut funktioniert, garantiert sehr nah am 3,75° Auslenkungsgewicht.


Ich habe mal 20m angenommen (schafft ein guter Werfer sicher) und 5,6° bestimmt - eine Abweichung von fast 50%



> So sagst du ja selbst, dass du mit einer 5,9er Rute


Es gibt keine 5,9er Rute. Nur eine mit einem ERN-Wert von 5,9 - deshalb drücke ich mich umständlicher aus, denn Rutenklassen haben nie existiert. Lediglich eine Empfehlung für eine Schnurklasse wird aufgedruckt.



> High-End Rute 25m Schnur in der Luft hältst


Keine High-End, sondern billige Temple Fork. Nichts besonders, Paul Arden kann das viel besser, der hält über 27m in der Luft.



> Dies und nichts anderes ergibt die Rutenbestimmung mit FLYRAN. Kein Winkelmesser, keine Korrekturfaktoren, keine Papiertabellen.


Toll, aber ich brauche einen Rechner. Und muss mehr Stützstellen bestimmen. Hast du schon mal versucht die 3,75° ohne genaue Waage zu bestimmen? Das ist bei der kleinen Auslenkung mit Münzen wohl eher eine Lotterie.

Ich meine die CC-Methode existiert schon ein paar Jahre, ist mit einfachsten Mitteln messbar und weit verbreitet. Kein Bedarf für wieder ein neues Verfahren.



> Das ganze soll alltagstauglich bleiben!!!


Ist es doch schon lange.



> Ich bin mir sicher, dass jedem Anfänger die Begriffe Wurf- und Schnurgewicht geläufiger und weitaus plausibler sind als 5,9er Rute mit 5er Schnur.


Der Anfänger kauft eine 5er Schnur und eine Rute wo eben diese Schnurklasse aufgedruckt wurde, fertig. Ein Messverfahren ist eher etwas für Freaks, die z.B. verschiedene Ruten objektiver vergleichen möchten.



> Bei 2 Wertepaaren und einer Nebenbedingung ist die quadratische Gleichung mathematisch eindeutig.


Dann trifft die Gleichung zwar die Wertepaare, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass diese Gleichung die tatsächliche Funktion wirklich gut beschreibt.



> Die Frequenzmessung bei "ERN-Gewicht" liegt klar in einem Bereich sehr hoher Änderung bei geringem Betrag der Federkennlinie, daher gibt es hier bei sehr kleinen Ungenauigkeiten große Abweichungen im Frequenzwert. Bei 3,75° ist das sehr genau und die Messung unproblematisch. Vom physikalisch-technischen Gesichtspunkt gibt die Messung der Eingenfrequenz sehr viel her.
> Ich bezweifele ganz stark, dass sich Größen wie Trägheitsmoment eher etablieren lassen als die sehr einfache Frequenzmessung.


Völlig falsche Schlussfolgerung. Sowohl die Messung der Eigenfrequenz ohne Gewichtsbezug als auch mit einer Normierung haben sich bisher nicht als wirklich sinnvoll erwiesen, weil die Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Ruten zu klein sind. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit der Auslenkung zu tun.
Gewichtsunterschiede lassen sich jedoch sehr präzise messen und mit einer simplen Erfassung des Gewichtes der einzelnen Rutenteile sowie ihres Schwerpunktes lassen sich wesentlich bessere Schlussfolgerungen ableiten.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Thomas E. (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hi Torsten !

Wie misst Du die 25m ab ?
Ich weiß, das Arden und Co. meistens von der Zughand aus messen.
Aber so oder so nicht schlecht !

"In der Luft halten", das ist für mich außerhalb der Rutenspitze und da komme ich nur gelegentlich über 23m hinweg.

Schönen Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## torstenhtr (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hallo Thomas,

Die Rutenlänge hab ich schon abgezogen, das ist die Schnur ausserhalb der Rutenspitze. Das war mein Grenzbereich mit dieser Rute - ist aber schon 2 Jahre her, muss ich schauen ob ich das noch kann. Das hatte ich einem Kumpel hier in Berlin gezeigt (wir hatten uns regelmässig am Brunnen vor dem Bundesministerium getroffen, siehe *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpzzrJDhGhg*  ).
Ich denke aber, 20m sind auf jeden Fall drin, wenn man regelmäßig trainiert.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## laverda (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hi Torsten, 
passt doch, die Auslenkungsmessung geht von 3,75° bei 15m aus. 
Ich denke aber, alles weitere sollten wir, falls wir uns mal treffen, untereinander austauschen, denn es wird etwas mühsam und überzeugen können wir eh niemand mit dem Austausch von einzelnen Textpassagen. 

Außerdem ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen, dass wir von zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Standpunkten ausgehen: 

Zitat: 
_Der Anfänger kauft eine 5er Schnur und eine Rute wo eben diese Schnurklasse aufgedruckt wurde, fertig. _

Genau hier ist aber MEIN Ansatz, denn diese "Anfänger" (und das sind meistens nicht diejenigen, die das erste mal eine Angelrute in der Hand halten) stehen oft eine ganze Weile lang mit vielen Fragen aber ohne Beratung da und können den einen oder anderen Hinweis gebrauchen, wie Fehlkäufe vermieden werden können. 
Jedenfalls hat mir und einigen anderen die Auslenkungsmessung Fehlkäufe erspart und glücklicherweise ist die sehr einfach durchzuführen. 
Ein paar Gramm an eine Rutenspitze hängen und einige cm Nachmessen für eine funktionierende Grundabstimmung kann jeder. 
Für eine "5er" Rute sind das exakt einmal €2,- und einmal 20Cent an einem Stückchen TESA, Rutenlänge geteilt durch 15 in cm ist die Zielauslenkung.  
Ich hoffe, dass einige dieser "Anfänger" hier mitlesen und NICHT einfach etwas kaufen, weil irgendjemand eine 5 auf irgendeine Rute aufgedruckt hat. 

Over und aus


----------



## Flyfisher1 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hallo Freunde, Euer Fachwissen ist bewundernswert, nun ist es schön dass Ihr zu dem Schluss gekommen seid, die Diskussion weiter zu führen bringt, selbst einem interessierten, Laien nichts mehr. 
Macht mal Nägel mit Köpfen:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zitat laverda: 
Für eine "5er" Rute sind das exakt einmal €2,- und einmal 20Cent an einem Stückchen TESA, Rutenlänge geteilt durch 15 in cm ist die Zielauslenkung. 
Ich hoffe, dass einige dieser "Anfänger" hier mitlesen und NICHT einfach etwas kaufen, weil irgendjemand eine 5 auf irgendeine Rute aufgedruckt hat.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich weiß wie das geht. Für einen Anfänger  ist das noch zu unklar. Führt die folgende Beschreibung also mal zu Ende oder verbessert sie!

Der Anfänger ( oder Käufer kommt in ein Fachgeschäft, sucht sich eine Rute aus > legt sie auf den Tisch ( Korkabschluss an der Tischkante ) > der Verkäufer hält den Griff fest > der Kunde misst die Rutenlänge  ( Spitze bis Korkgriff > Abstand Rutenring zum Fußboden > die Rute wird beschwert mit Münzen, die man mittels Klebestreifen an der Rutenspitze befestigt.
Tabelle: ?

Angegebene Schnurklasse # Anzahl und Wert der Münzen # exakter Rechenweg 
       0
       1
       2
       3
       4
       5                           #  2€ + 20cnt.               # Formel für Rechenweg
     usw.

Ausführliche Beschreibung des Messvorganges.


Ich denke mal damit wäre schon viel gewonnen. Ein smarter Händler wird sich die Methode als Verkaufsargument zu nutze machen, denn gute Beratung bringt Kunden und wer weiß, vielleicht wird es einmal Standard beim Rutenverkauf in " Fachgeschäften" .


----------



## laverda (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hi Flyfisher, danke für die Aufforderung, 
ich beschreibe das ganze mal für eine "Schnellermittlung" vor Ort mit all ihren Unzulänglichkeiten. Voraussetzung ist, dass man akzeptiert, dass die 3,75°-Auslenkung mit einem geeigneten Wurfgewicht in Zusammenhang steht. 

Rute waagerecht ausrichten, Spitzenring muss die gleiche Höhe haben, wie die Mittellinie des (eingespannten) Griffs. Der natürliche Durchhang der Rute muss ausgeglichen werden. 

In Geschäften sollte ein geeigneter (einstellbare Neigung) Rutenständer o.ä. zur Verfügung stehen. Auch der freundliche Verkäufer wird nichts gegen eine Hilfestellung einwenden. 

Bleiben wir beim Wurfgewicht für eine "5er Schnur".

1. Länge der Rute 275cm;   275cm : 15 = 18,3cm 
Zielauslenkung 18,3cm

2. Messen des Abstands Boden-Rutenspitze. (z.B. 100 cm,
Zielhöhe also 81,7 cm) (Maßband, "Zollstock" wird auch verfügbar sein)

3. Befestigen der Münzen (14,2gr) mit einem Stückchen Klebeband an der Spitze und Messen der Auslenkung. 

Fall1: Auslenkung über 18,3cm => Rute "zu leicht". 

Fall2: Auslenkung kleiner 18,3cm => nochmals ein 1Cent (2,3gr) auf die vorhandenen kleben und Auslenkung messen. 
Die Auslenkung muss nun 18,3cm sichtbar überschreiten. Je weiter, desto "leichter" die Rute. 
Bleibt die Auslenkung jedoch knapp bei oder wiederum unter 18,3 cm, ist diese Rute bereits eher für 6er Schnüre geeignet. 

Selbstverständlich bleibt es jedem nach seinem Gefühl vorbehalten, vielleicht doch die knappe 6er mit etwas unter 18,3 cm Auslenkung zu wählen (vielleicht wg Aktion, Gefühl?), aber dann WEIß man  es wenigstens. 

Dies ist eine Prüfung des Wurfgewichtsbereiches für Schnüre der  "Klasse 5". Mit Sicherheit wird mir mit dieser Prüfung für diese Rute niemand eine 4er, 6er oder gar 7er Schnur ohne gute Argumente andrehen können. Weiterhin habe ich eine qualitative Aussage, ob dies eine Rute im mittleren, oberen, oder unteren Wurfgewichtsbereich für Schnüre der Klasse 5 ist. 

Wer die Rute noch genauer bestimmen möchte (Aktion, Progression), kann das dann zuhause mittels kombinierter 3,75/15° Messung und Auswertung. Z.B. Powerfaktormessung auf Solitip.de oder FLYRAN oder auch CC-Methode. Die physikalischen Hintergründe und Zusammenhänge sind allesamt gleich. 

Wenn Interesse daran besteht, arbeite ich gerne eine Tabelle/Grafik mit EURO-Beträgen für Klassentests  aus. 

Ich befürchte aber, dass dieser Beitrag jetzt wieder vollkommen verrissen wird. 

TL


----------



## ok1 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Gewichtsunterschiede lassen sich jedoch sehr präzise messen und mit einer simplen Erfassung des Gewichtes der einzelnen Rutenteile sowie ihres Schwerpunktes lassen sich wesentlich bessere Schlussfolgerungen ableiten.
> 
> Bis dann..
> Torsten



Das hätte ich unbedingt gerne näher erläutert. 

Finde ich spannend. Gerne auch andernorts oder per PN.

Danke ...

Olaf


----------



## torstenhtr (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hallo Leute,

Wenn ihr nur  an einer einfachen Schnurempfehlung bzw. Masse des Schusskopfes interessiert seid, geht es noch viel einfacher.
Das ist zwar nicht so genau wie die 15°-Methode mit Waage oder die CC-Methode, aber genügt für einen Schnelltest. 

Man braucht: 

1x Büroklammer
1x Zollstock
1x Ziplockbeutel
2x 5 Cent Münzen

1. Die Rute wird horizontal eingespannt, der Ziplock-Beutel angehängt.

2. Höhe der Rutenspitze über dem Boden bestimmen:  = h1

3. Die beiden 5-Cent Münzen in den Beutel packen.

4. Wieder die Höhe der Rutenspitze bestimmen: = h2, Höhe h2 von h1 abziehen und in Tabelle1 nachschauen.


Tabelle1:

Distanz (cm) | AFTMA | Schusskopf-Gewicht (g)

12,4 - 14,2    | 3 |       9,1
10,5 - 12,4    | 4       | 10,4
9,1 - 10,5     | 5 |       12,0
7,7 - 9,1       | 6 |       13,6
6,6 - 7,7       | 7 |       15,6
5,7 - 6,6       | 8 |       18,2
4,8 - 5,7       | 9 |       21,4
4,0 - 4,8       | 10 |      24,7

--

Dieser Schnelltest ist eine Kombination der Ideen von Hanneman / Hoffman. Er beruht auf dem Messen der Federkonstante. Hoffman hatte gezeigt, dass ein Zusammenhang zwischen Federkonstante und Schnurwahl besteht.
Im Gegensatz zum Messen eines Gewichtes bei 3,75° ist das schneller und einfacher ohne Waage. Da Münzen mit engen Toleranzen gefertigt werden und Distanzen mit guter Genauigkeit und einem Zollstock bestimmt werden können. 

Die Tabelle ist noch "Beta", muss ich noch überprüfen - ob sich Fehler eingeschlichen haben oder die Vorhersage schlecht ist.

Man muss sich nicht an diese Werte binden, sie dürften aber einen guten Ausgangspunkt bilden - das könnte Arbeit beim Schusskopf anpassen sparen.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## torstenhtr (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hallo nochmal,

Ich habe mal diesen Schnelltest durchgezogen für meine 3 TFO's - die Prognose des Schusskopfgewichtes zeigt eine Übereinstimmung  mit meinen Erfahrungen. Es ergeben sich ähnliche Werte wie die CC-Methode.
Leichte Anpassungen der Tabelle sind aber immer noch möglich.

--

"Kochrezept" für die CC-Methode:
http://www.angelverein-ragow.de/Texte/Messverfahren.pdf

Die 15°-Methode: 
http://www.theowsky.solitip.de

--
laverda


> passt doch, die Auslenkungsmessung geht von 3,75° bei 15m aus.
> Ich denke aber, alles weitere sollten wir, falls wir uns mal treffen, untereinander austauschen, denn es wird etwas mühsam und überzeugen können wir eh niemand mit dem Austausch von einzelnen Textpassagen.



OK, Massendichte - aber dann passt es aber wieder nicht für kurze Schussköpfe. Ich denke eher, diese Werte sind als Mittelwerte für durchschnittliche Wurfdistanzen zu betrachten.

Du kannst dich auch bei sexyloops.com beteiligen, dort gibt es mehrere Freaks, die sich exakt mit solchen Themen beschäftigen. (hoffe ein Link auf ein anderes Forum ist nicht kritisch)  

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## laverda (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hi Torsten, 
Ich muss sagen, dass ich sehr erfreut bin über den Vorschlag mit den 5-Cent-Münzen. -
Genau diese Art von Tipps sind es nämlich, die wirklich viele brauchen, um anfängliche Unsicherheit in persönliche Vorlieben überzuleiten. 
Nicht nur hier am Niederrhein ist man nämlich mit der Fliege (noch) ein Exot und findet kaum einen Tackle-Höker mit halbwegs vernünftigem Sortiment, geschweige denn echte Beratungskompetenz. Dafür sind die paar Eingeschworenen aber umso zuvorkommender. 
Insbesondere Niers- und Rheinwedler!!!!! 

Wer mal Torstens und/oder meinen Vorschlag zur Schnur/Wurfgewichtsbestimmung testen möchte, braucht vielleicht der Vollständigkeit halber "Präzisionsgewichte". 

Anbei die Tabelle der Gewichte unserer Münzen: 
                           gr
  Cent     1,0       2,3
  Cent     2,0       3,1
  Cent     5,0       3,9
  Cent     10,0     4,1
  Cent     20,0     5,7
  Cent     50,0     7,8
  EURO 1,0       7,5
  EURO 2,0       8,5


und die mittleren "Klassengewichte" für Auslenkungen bei 3,75° 

bzw Rutenlänge geteilt durch 15


    Klasse  Gramm
    2,0       8,6
  3,0       10,7
  4,0       12,7
  5,0       15,0
  6,0       17,2
  7,0       19,8
  8,0       22,4
  9,0       26,1





  PS der Vollständigkeit halber: 
Den Zusammenhang Federkennlinie Schnurmasse Belastung Eigenfrequenz hab ich doch die ganze Zeit versucht zu erklären und dass Belastung und Federkennlinie nicht nur bei dynamisch belasteten Bauteilen zueinander passen müssen, ist doch das kleine 1X1 der Konstruktion. Der Nachweis stammt weit aus dem letzten Jahrtausend. 
Hier wurde unlängst sogar eine Autobahnbrücke gepsperrt, weil da jemand "geschlampt" hat bei der Auslegung.


----------



## laverda (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hi Flifis, 

ich habe meine Unterlagen zur Entwicklung für FLYRAN und Messprotokolle noch mal genau durchgesehen. 



Der Vorschlag zur Bestimmung des Wurfgewichtes von Torsten mittels 2 10CENT Stücken für beinahe alle „Rutenklassen“ mag hinhauen, trotzdem muss ich hier auf ein paar meiner Ergebnisse hinweisen: 



Es ist eindeutig, dass der Arbeitsbereich der Rute und geeignetes Schnurgewicht über die Federkennlinie der Rute in einem direkten Verhältnis zueinander stehen.

Das Gewicht von 2 X 10 Cent beträgt 8,2 gr und nach meinen Messungen und Berechnungen spielen bei Ruten in diesen niedrigen Belastungsbereichen auch das Eigengewicht und das Gewicht der Beringung noch eine merkliche Rolle. 
Weiterhin befindet man sich bei Ruten ab etwa Klasse 5 nicht im Arbeitsbereich der Rutenkennlinie. 

Der Verlauf  der Federkennlinie ist in diesem Bereich noch nicht stetig harmonisch und entspricht nicht dem Verlauf des wurfrelevanten Arbeitsbereichs. 
Ich habe beispielhaft diesen Verlauf der Federkennlinie für eine Rute der „Klasse 7“ hier hinzugefügt. 







Man sieht deutlich, dass die Federkennlinie erst ab dem Bereich (18-20 gr) Belastung einen stetig ansteigenden Anstieg aufweist. Dieser Anfang des Arbeitsbereiches der Rutenbelastung liegt bei einer Auslenkung von etwa 1/15 der Rutenlänge (3,75°). 
(Bei allen Ruten/Blanks, die ich untersucht habe) 
Dies bedeutet, dass man bei dieser Auslenkung sicher im Arbeitsbereich der Rutenkennlinie liegt. 

Im Anfangsbereich sieht man den sehr steilen Verlauf der Kennlinie, dies bedeutet, dass minimale Belastungsänderungen zu sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen führen können, zumindest bei Ruten ab etwa Klasse 5.
Je geringer das Wurfgewicht der Rute, desto näher ist natürlich das Gewicht der 2 X 10Cent am Arbeitsbereich der Rutenkennlinie. Für Klasse 2 liegt man sogar im Arbeitsbereich der Kennlinie. 

Der Messvorschlag über 2 X 10 CENT wurde von Torsten auch fairerweise als BETA-version gekennzeichnet und vielleicht trägt mein kleiner Beitrag dazu bei, dass sich diese Messung ggf. mit etwas verändertem Gewicht sicherer gestalten lässt. 



Ich finde den Vorschlag von seinem Grundsatz her in absoluter Überweinstimmung mit der Bestimmung der Rutenklassen mit der „1/15-Auslenkung“, die für jede „Rutenklasse“ mittels „Klassengewicht“ wie beschrieben, vorgenommen wird. Auch hier braucht niemand eine Waage, wenn das mit Münzen geschieht. 


TL


----------



## torstenhtr (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hallo laverda,

Laut Hoffman muss die Distanz kleiner als 10% der Aktionslänge der Rute (Kork - Spitze) für hinreichend genaue Resultate sein. Das dürfte für diese Tabelle in den meisten Fällen gelten; evtl. könnte man aber noch anpassen. Für zu kleine Auslenkungen könnte vielleicht die Distanzmessung zu ungenau sein.
Ich werde mal am Wochenende mein Gerät durchchecken, für eine etwas größere Statistik. Auch werde ich mir einmal den Verlauf der Federkonstante genau anschauen.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## torstenhtr (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hallo laverda,

Sieht sehr merkwürdig aus. Ich glaub meine letzte Messung des Verlaufs (einige Jahre her) zeigte keinen solchen "Knick" - sondern eher konstanten Verlauf.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## laverda (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hi Torsten, 
mich hat das auch sehr nachdenklich gestimmt, aber ich fand diesen Verlauf sowohl bei Blanks als auch bei Ruten. Eine Verallgemeinerung möchte ich daraus nicht zwingend folgern, nur der Sicherheit halber habe ich dann alle meine Messungen immer in den Bereich ab etwa 3,75° gelegt, da hier stets der "signifikante" Anstieg der Federkennlinie eindeutig vorhanden ist und die Frequenzmessung mit all den zugehörigen Berechnungen sehr stabil reproduzierbar durchgeführt werden kann. 
Im niedrigen Bereich ergaben sich häufig Unsicherheiten, die Messwerte mussten sehr präzise ermittelt werden. Leichte Hysterese z.B. aufgrund der Nachgiebigkeit des Korkgriffs bei längerer Einspannung bringen bei Messungen der sehr geringen Auslenkungen bereits spürbare Abweichungen. 
Sebst wenn dieser "Knick" ein systematischer Messfehler aufgrund der Messanordnung sein sollte, befinden sich die sehr geringen Belastungswerte im steilen Anfangsverlauf der Kennlinie und die Messungen müssten präziser erfolgen für die gleiche Ergebnisgenauigkeit. 
Es ist mir leider nicht möglich unter Laborbedingungen zu arbeiten und dies können die interessierten weiteren Fliegenfischer schließlich auch nicht. 

Oberhalb 15°-Auslenkung steigt die Federkennlinie ziemlich analog zur Belastungszunahme. Freuqenz 15°-Belastung liegt bei 38 pro min, bei 1/3-Auslenkung bei 34 pro Minute. Da liegen immerhin so einige Gramm Belastung dazwischen, ohne dass die Frequenz erheblich "in den Keller" geht.  
Diese Verhältnisse meinte ich auch, als ich erwähnte, dass die Frequenzanalyse noch einige Aufschlüsse bei der Rutenbestimmung beinhalten kann. 
Ich bin damit noch lange nicht fertig. 

Übrigens hat meine zurechtgestutzte Rute gemäß CC 164gr statt der 154gr des ungekürzten Blanks, einen AW von 69° statt der 71,5° des ungekürzten Blanks. 
Ich habe deinen Beispielen in dem CC-Paper (TFO-Werte) entnommen, dass dies nicht unbedingt kleine AW eines "schlappen" Blanks sind. 
Es handelt sich dabei um die Werte der neuen RF2F 2tlg. Serie. 

Nicht zuletzt für die direkten Vergleichsmessungen und Wurfvergleiche gekürzt/ungekürzt habe ich den Blank ein 2. mal geordert und werde den mit exakt den gleichen Komponenten aufbauen, nur schnippeln werde ich nicht. 

TL


----------



## torstenhtr (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hallo laverda,



> Übrigens hat meine zurechtgestutzte Rute gemäß CC 164gr statt der 154gr des ungekürzten Blanks, einen AW von 69° statt der 71,5° des ungekürzten Blanks.
> Ich habe deinen Beispielen in dem CC-Paper (TFO-Werte) entnommen, dass dies nicht unbedingt kleine AW eines "schlappen" Blanks sind.
> Es handelt sich dabei um die Werte der neuen RF2F 2tlg. Serie.



Das klingt noch ganz gut, die alte Serie hatte < 65° und war vom Wurfverhalten nicht wirklich überragend. 

Meist brauchst du gar nicht zu kürzen; man kann ja sein Umtauschrecht in Anspruch nehmen - insbesondere da solch eine Messung rel. schnell geht.

Messe mal dann das Gewicht und die Schwerpunkte der Rutenteile.

Diese Diskontinuität in deinem Graphen finde ich faszinierend; Gestern hatte ich eine kurze Messung durchgeführt und die Federkonstante war eher recht konstant in diesem Bereich (abgesehen vom "Rauschen" der Messfehler). Das muss ich aber genauer überprüfen. 

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## laverda (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Hallo laverda,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Torsten, 
ich glaube, dass ich den "Übertäter" gefunden habe. Dieser Verlauf hat mich ebenfalls sehr überrascht und ich habe sowohl Versuchsaufbau als auch alle verwendeten Hilfsmittel nochmals sehr sorgfältig überprüft. 
Eines meiner "Präzisionsgewichte", das ich bei den anfänglichen Frequenzmessungen eingesetzt habe, ist tatsächlich etwas zu leicht und da die zugehörige gemessene Frequenz quadratisch in die Ermittlung der Federkennzahl eingeht, sind die Werte hier abweichend vom tatsächlichen Verlauf etwas zu hoch geraten (daher diese Überhöhung). 
Mit dem Rauschen hört es aber mit zunehmender Auslenkungsmasse fast auf und daher habe ich mich immer nur auf höhere Belastungswerte verlassen. 

Zu den Schwerpunkten der Rutenteile: 
Unterteil: 
Gesamt 134cm Gleichgewicht bei 33cm vom Rutenende, Gesamtgewicht 106 Gramm (Rollenhalter Alu, mit leichter Beschwerung am Ende, ca 5 gr)
Spitzenteil: 
Gesamt 132 cm, Gleichgewicht bei 53 cm, 12,5 gr

Gesamtgleichgewicht der Rute bei exakt 50 cm, Gesamtlänge 261cm

Bei montierter Rolle exakt im Drehpunkt meiner Wurfhand

Knotenpunkt der Eigenschwingung (stehende Welle) 70 cm von der Spitze aus gemessen. 

Zum Umtausch: Ich möchte Ruten nicht nur aufbauen sondern auch die Möglichkeiten der individuellen Anpassung nutzen. Weiterhin wollte ich die Stimmigkeit der Berechnungen mit FLYRAN auch für mich selbst nachweisen. 
Eine Rute mit sehr weichem Rückgrat hätte selbst ich nicht so weit eingekürzt, dass die um über 3gr "Wurfgewicht" höher käme. Da hätten auch die Berechnungen mit FLYRAN eindeutig dagegen gesprochen. 

Nicht, dass mir jetzt jemand unterstellt, dass ALLE Messungen und Ergebnisse sytematische Fehler aufweisen: 
Zu Anfang habe ich Kugellagerkugeln als Präzisionsgewichte eingesetzt und habe erst gestern durch sorgfältiges Nachmessen festgestellt, dass da 2 dabei sind, die einen geringfügig kleineren Durchmesser haben, als vorausgesetzt.  Eine davon befand sich im Referenztütchen der anfänglichen Frequenzmessungen. 
Später habe ich dann die Idee mit den Münzen bei der CC-Methode abgekupfert, weil die sich so bequem per Klebestreifen befestigen lassen und dabei das lästige Mitschwingen des Tütchens als Messbehälter der Kugeln bei Frequenzmessungen wegfällt. Da hatte ich den Bereich sehr kleiner Auslenkungen für mich bereits zu den Akten gelegt, um eben sichere und eindeutig reproduzierbare Ergebnisse zu erhalten. 

Nobody is perfekt.


----------



## torstenhtr (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hi laverda,

Jetzt verstehe ich, du hast den Verlauf der Federkennlinie mit einer Frequenzanalyse untersucht. Das geht nat. auch, aber wie du selbst schreibst, muss die Kreisfrequenz quadriert werden (Probleme mit Messfehlern) und die Masse der Rute muss einberechnet werden (hast du das berücksichtigt?)

Recht trivial geht die Messung der Federkennlinie mit dem Hook'schen Gesetz - für nicht zu große Auslenkungen ist der Federweg nahezu geradlinig und auch die Federkonstante in etwa konstant (zumindestens für meine Fliegenruten).

Daher dürfte auch der Schnelltest funktionieren.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## laverda (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hi Torsten, 
ich denke, wir sind da jetzt endlich "übereinander gekommen". 
Dass der "Schnelltest" funktioniert, kann ich mir vorstellen. Meine Anregung besteht ja auch nur daraus, dass ich anstatt irgendwelcher Tabellen eine dem Schnurgewicht entsprechende Anzahl Münzen direkt an die Rutenspitze hänge und überprüfe, ob das mit dieser Rute auch hinhaut. 

Du schlägst konstantes Gewicht für unterschiedliche Auslenkungen vor und ich konstantes Auslenkungsverhältnis bei unterschiedlichem Gewicht, das dann auch direkt 1:1 das entsprechende "Wurfgewicht" (Schnurgewicht) wäre. 

Hier sind wir jetzt an einem Punkt, wo der "Suchende" selbst entscheiden muss, was ihm zusagt. 
Möglichkeiten dazu haben wir lang und breit diskutiert und ich hoffe, dass sehr deutlich geworden ist, dass man sich NICHT auf die Angaben verlassen muss, die auf die Rute gedruckt werden oder im Katalog genannt werden sondern schnell und unkompliziert eine praxistaugliche Eingrenzung vornehmen kann. 

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich möchte hier nichts "abwürgen", aber tiefergehende messtechnische und mathematische Details sollten wir per PN weiter erörtern. 
Für das Forum und die Adressaten dieser Methoden sollte es hier genug sein.


----------



## fischling (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hallo laverda, 

mehrfach hast Du in verschiedenen Beiträgen konstatiert, dass davon auszugehen ist, dass die für eine 3,75° Auslenkung notwendige Balastung auch direkt 1:1 das entsprechende "Wurfgewicht" (Schnurgewicht) für die jeweilige Rute ist. 

Als Anhalts- oder Vergleichswert ist das sicher akzeptabel. 
Um aber festzustellen, ob das immer mit dem "Wohlfühlgewicht" übereinstimmt, wären einige Überprüfungen durch möglichst viele Fliegenwerfer notwendig. 

Ergibt sich dabei eine Bandbreite, die der Toleranz der Schnurklassen entspricht, sind wir wieder so weit wie Charles C. Ritz vor 50 Jahren schon war. 

Fischling


----------



## laverda (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenruten Bestimmung und Abstimmung*

Hi Fischling, 
auch Spinnfischer fühlen sich bei derselben Rute ggf. mit 2 unterschiedlichen Wurfgewichten wohl. 
Die 3,75°-Auslenkung hat sich bei hunderten Messungen und Würfen mit unterschiedlichen Ruten als "geeignet" erwiesen. 
Trotzdem hat Torsten zurecht darauf hingewiesen, dass es Wurfstile gibt, bei denen eine andere Kombination bevorzugt eingesetzt wird. 
Diese Abstimmung besagt, dass mit normalem Wurfstil dieses Schnurgewicht mit normalem werferischen Können sowohl in der Luft gehalten werden kann, als auch die Rute spürbar "geladen" wird und die Schnur vernünftig "schießt". 
Diese Sicherheit hast du bei alleinigem Vertrauen auf die  Produktauszeichnung nur in den absolut seltensten Fällen. 

Ich selbst bin seit einigen Jahren mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs und kann versichern, dass mir diese Messwerte einige Fehlkäufe insbesondere am Anfang erspart haben. 
Weiterhin weiß ich jetzt bereits beim Aufbau eines Blanks, ob der das Wurfgewicht und die Aktion hat, wie es der Hersteller angibt. 
Wo 6 draufsteht ist eben nicht immer auch 6 drin.


----------

